# Zuiko on 40D via adapter



## aadhils (Apr 23, 2010)

What do you think?

http://img28.imageshack.us/img28/1575/testcb.jpg

Olympus Zuiko 100mm wide open at F2.8 on a Canon 40D body via an OM adapter


----------



## AverageJoe (Apr 29, 2010)

Seems a little soft, I'd like to see it tested on a subject that has more light on it.


----------

